# Missing Chilean C130 Found



## tomahawk6 (13 Dec 2019)

Thirty-eight souls were lost but the discovery will help the families find closure. I am not a pilot but have some experience as a passenger on C130's I found them to be reliable and what would cause a catastrophic failure other than flying into a mountain ?

https://www.cbsnews.com/news/chile-plane-missing-human-remains-and-debris-c-130-hercules-air-force-plane-today-2019-12-12/


----------



## Baz (14 Dec 2019)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> what would cause a catastrophic failure other than flying into a mountain ?



Even though we've grown accustomed to aviation safety, it is still a very complex human endeavour.   There is a whole lot of things that could have happened, not all of them being a catastrophic failure.

The investigators almost always figure it out and going becomes a little safer... we should let them do their work.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (14 Dec 2019)

The Roaring Sixties, and in particular Drake Passage, are still one of the world's most unforgiving weather environment - even for modern ships and aircrafts. It's like a wall of protection preventing people from reaching Antartica. It can change from fair weather to full blown gale in minutes or from one location to the next in short distance. 

We don't know as yet what caused the crash, but in such environment, even small problems or errors can degenerate into catastrophe in a hurry.

Meanwhile, rest in peace airmen and soldiers, and may you have eternal fair skies.


----------



## Jarnhamar (14 Dec 2019)

[quote author=tomahawk6] 
what would cause a catastrophic failure other than flying into a mountain ?[/QUOTE] 

Having a propeller rip out of it's housing and cut the fuselage in half.

https://news.usni.org/2018/12/06/marine-corps-corroded-propeller-blade-that-broke-loose-caused-2017-kc-130t-crash


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Dec 2019)

Thanks. A passenger sent a message that the aircraft was having electrical issues. 

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/world/crashed-chile-plane-had-emergency-in-2016-air-force/ar-AAK7BVE?ocid=spartanntp


----------

